# Best Climbing Treestand On the Market - I need reviews



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

My new one just came yesterday! Sure was nice to come home and see it sitting in my doorway. I had an older one and it was about 4 years old and was making a creeking noise so I called Summit and they sent me a brand new one 4 weeks later! Goliath is a great stand!


----------



## SWEETC6 (Oct 14, 2009)

Treewalker !!!


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

summit


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

You have had a comfortable stand. The summit is a little noisy but there aren't many that are as comfortable as the it is. I have a summit openshot which is a hand climber with flipup seat and a Lone Wolf I bought on Craigslist for 250 and while it is easy to climb being the sit n climb it isn't near as comfortable as the viper or openshot for that matter. I don't like dealing with pins but have heard good things about Treewalkers and Timbertall stands.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I've said it before I'm going to say it once again. the only climbing treestand on the market worth buying is the equilizer. It is the best climbing tree stand that money can buy. Check it Out. It is a no brainer! safest, adjustability, packs tight, comfortable, versatile, I could keep going and going. Just go to the sight and watch the video.

https://www.equalizertreestands.com/index.php


----------



## thetruth35 (Mar 26, 2008)

Summit Bushmaster


----------



## meo (May 25, 2006)

i have had all kinds of stands, an the summit is the best stand i own.


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

Treewalkerstands.com AMERICAN MADE. Only ONE other stand can make that claim CougarClawUSA.com

Treewalkers are THE BEST STAND ON the Market !


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The api and treewalker are two great stands


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

another Treewalker owner.
The best there is.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

*Comfy climber*

This one is the best.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

1. summit
2. lone wolf
3. gorilla


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Trooper 08 said:


> My new one just came yesterday! Sure was nice to come home and see it sitting in my doorway. I had an older one and it was about 4 years old and was making a creeking noise so I called Summit and they sent me a brand new one 4 weeks later! Goliath is a great stand!


I own two (my son decided not to hunt)....LOVE IT!!!


----------



## fishnwild (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the look of the equalizer, but I cant find any specs on it. weight platform sizes..own a treewalker now and looking to purchase a summit or the equalizer


----------



## bushyote (Nov 29, 2010)

treewalker...most i've ever spent on a climber....should have not waited so long and wasted money on any other ones. I have the pro-mag and it really is great, quiet, super light, packs together so that there is no noise while packing it anywhere, very comfortable...if you get one it is definatly worth spending the extra $25 on the "chill pad"...keeps the wind off your rear. While on a 2 week hunt in the UP of MI my Dad and brother tried it out and I have now heard that is what they will be getting for christmas.


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lone Wolf Sit and Climb with a Hazmore Silent Seat works very well and is very comfortable.


----------



## mdhuntr (Feb 20, 2009)

IrishMike said:


> I've said it before I'm going to say it once again. the only climbing treestand on the market worth buying is the equilizer. It is the best climbing tree stand that money can buy. Check it Out. It is a no brainer! safest, adjustability, packs tight, comfortable, versatile, I could keep going and going. Just go to the sight and watch the video.
> 
> https://www.equalizertreestands.com/index.php


 ++1


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never tried the equalizer, but they sure look good. Summit has always worked for me in the past though


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive had API, Loggy Bayou, Summit, and a treewalker climbing treestands. Treewalker was the most comfortable but was too big to carry deep into the woods where i hunt. I now have a Lone wolf sit and climb and cant beat it for size, folds flat, and is comfortable. Just never like any summit ive ever owned, personal preference i guess.


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

Stick with Summit.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have an Equalizer and a API. I am getting a Summit for X-mas, so I can't give you an opinion on those, but I will on the other two.

Equalizer (Pros): Lightweight, easy to set up, rock solid in a tree, and the leveling feature is great

(Cons): Expensive. The seat that comes with it is pure garbage and uncomfortable. I bought the upgraded sling seat and it is a little better, but not much. The parts are kind of kind of cheap. I have had one of the crank handles break and one of the coatings on my cable break. Now the the stand is still good, but it is kind of aggravating. The smaller stand is small and cramped. I am only 5'8" and I feel a little crowded in this thing. It will not fit around as big of a tree as my API as well.

API (Pros): Fairly cheap. Rock solid in a tree. As comfortable as my recliner at home. This is my all day sit climber. I have had this stand for 12 seasons now and it still is in great shape.

(Cons): It is kind of heavy to pack in, if you have a long walk. You need to buy some after market military straps/hip belt to make your life easier.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

I have my old man I like the pack ability for the terrain I hunt mountain public land. I walk in miles to escape pressure and those summits seem like cinder blocks sticking off your back to me. If I could hunt the pets on them ranches and four wheel in, then definitely; they look like very comfy set-ups, anyway; that is how I see it. I always wondered if a shaking corn sack would be a great call on some of those ranches.


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have had Summit's and Lone Wolf climbers and I prefer the Summit.....

I use the Summit Titan and a Summit Cobra about 10+ years old and still works great


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

IrishMike said:


> I've said it before I'm going to say it once again. the only climbing treestand on the market worth buying is the equilizer. It is the best climbing tree stand that money can buy. Check it Out. It is a no brainer! safest, adjustability, packs tight, comfortable, versatile, I could keep going and going. Just go to the sight and watch the video.
> 
> https://www.equalizertreestands.com/index.php


Looks like Nolan Ryan likes his!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I just got my Summit Open Shot, only got to use it once but I loved it. Best seat ever and very light and packs great. It was a bit slippery so I'll be putting some grip tape on the platform. I've been using a LW sit n climb for the past five years, I think I like this better and its almost half the cost. I had it on the tree ready to climb in 45 seconds


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I had the old Steal summit viper and it was a pain to carry around in the woods. I bought an Aluminum viper the last week of our archery season this year and its a lot nicer to carry in the woods and seems to climb better


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

summit and lone wolf are great
alot of good feedback on ole man
i sell them all just pm me for pricing


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I have not climbed them all by any means, but I just can't imagine an easier, lighter, tighter packing, quiet to use stand than the lone work hand climber. I mean I am a smaller guy 5'6" and about 160 and that stand works PERFECT for me and I can set it up in minutes and be up the tree faster than that, it never has slipped on me and when you lock it in place up there it is a ROCK!! Now is I was 6'5" and 250 I might have a different opinion.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

I have used Ol'Man for years and they are the best I have ever used. I have an Aluminum Ol'Man Vision with the straight bar. It folds flat and packs easy, like a frame pack. I can climb a tree and not make a sound. It locks on the tree and is very safe and very stable. The net seat is the most comfortable seat I have used. All day sits are no problem. I can nap in my Ol'Man without worry.


----------



## 30th t/a (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Loggy climber.
Pro's: lightweight, packs up nice & tight, Price is reasonable.

Con's: If you put too much weight on one side, You get he occasionally kickout from the bottom part which scares the **** outta you. Also sometimes if you go to stand up and you bump the top part of the stand, Its so light that it will drop making all kind of noise. This stand needs a better way to lock the two parts together and then lock it to the tree.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

There was a recent thread that spoke highly of the Baker Tree Stand.............I have one for sale if your interested.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

TreeWalker, made in USA. I have review on the treestand submenu.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Equalizer all the way.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

LL710 said:


> There was a recent thread that spoke highly of the Baker Tree Stand.............I have one for sale if your interested.


Theres a specific clause in my health insurance stating that if I ever use a Baker tree stand Im off the plan


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Lonewolf


----------



## timspawn (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the Gorilla stands.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Another vote for Summit. However, the baker line of stands is a close second... NOT!

I still have the scars from my "Baker Slide"!!


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Treewalker is the easiest and most comfortable of the stands I have had and I have had a bunch of them.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Honestly!!! Nothing can come close to the tree lounge for comfort and safety. Truely a all day stand. MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

I've had a lot of stands in my hunting career, but the one I have kept the longest is an API Grand Slam Lite (easily 10 years now.) It has a padded bar on the front of the seat section to sit on while climbing, and believe it or not, many times I bowhunt sitting on that facing the tree. I don't have any problems packing it around, and the only con I can think of is that every year or so I have to buy replacement shrink tubing for the chains for a few bucks off eBay.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

bowmanxx said:


> Honestly!!! Nothing can come close to the tree lounge for comfort and safety. Truely a all day stand. MADE IN THE USA!


I had a Tree Lounge back in the 90's, and it was just too unweildy to pack around. The bowhunting platform felt like a diving board. But I will say that it was fairly comfortable once you were seated in it. I believe that the newer version may be a little lighter.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

lone wolf sit and climb is the best in my opinion.it is very light and packs very tight and is a pleasure to hike in with. it is extremely quiet with no hollow metal sound ive found on most others.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i have a 12 year old api grand slam extreme and i have been happy with it


----------



## Hands-On-Horns (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks guys keep them coming. any others out there with the equalizer - I heard it is the tops!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Easy Too use....pacs nice*

Cougar Claw treestands
with leveling:feature
With Cougar Claw's new system, hunters can, using pins, put their leveling cable into one hole at the bottom of the tree, then slide the cable to another hole, tightening it, any time during their climb. A second pin serves to make the stand even more secure and allows the cable to be adjusted to a tighter setting if necessary.
MADE IN USA also :shade:


----------



## likinmo (Nov 5, 2010)

I love my summit goliath!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Is equalizer filled orders yet. Last time I went on their order site it said temporially unavailable but you could put in order for next season.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

S.F. steve said:


> i have a 12 year old api grand slam extreme and i have been happy with it


A very close second to my Equalizer. I really like the API Grand Slam also.


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had API for over 3 years now. Several deer later, I still LOVE it. I have used my brother's Summit and I would pick my API over it any day. It climbs the tree better and honestly feels like you are in a recliner. It is heavy but if you are looking for comfort then it is the stand to get.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

The Tree lounge was very comfortable but way too bulky and heavy and didnt seem very bowhunter friendly.
Lone Wolf Sit n Climb is very light, easy to use, and folds flat. Cons are it's a little pricey and I didn't think that it was very comfortable for long sits.
Comfort Zone Stealth climber is very economical and reasonably comfortable however it's a little bulky and heavy for longer hike ins.
Millennium M-1 Climber is pricey but very comfortable and reasonably light. It also folds flat for packing and can be leveled while climbing. This has been my favorite so far.
Good luck in your choice, try to use some before you buy just to see what you like.


----------



## mndeerfreek (Feb 1, 2009)

kyshooter17 said:


> I have used Ol'Man for years and they are the best I have ever used. I have an Aluminum Ol'Man Vision with the straight bar. It folds flat and packs easy, like a frame pack. I can climb a tree and not make a sound. It locks on the tree and is very safe and very stable. The net seat is the most comfortable seat I have used. All day sits are no problem. I can nap in my Ol'Man without worry.



used for 8yrs and the best for comfort and safety!!!!!!


----------



## canoeboy (Oct 27, 2005)

tackscall said:


> Looks like Nolan Ryan likes his!


He pitched right handed and batted right handed but it looks like he shoots left handed.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

equlizeryou will not wasted you money. you will wounder how you could live with out befor.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

My Summit Razor treats me well.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER (Nov 25, 2010)

I use a summit titan , one of the best i have had , i would consider a treewalker also . But will never part with the summit titan .


----------



## greenbriar51 (Oct 20, 2010)

One ol man, One ameristep, One big dog ladder, 3 summit vipers nothing beats a summit (nothing) I have 4 children that hunt and they all fight over the vipers.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

meo said:


> i have had all kinds of stands, an the summit is the best stand i own.


x2.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

equalizer


----------



## pabloco (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a timbertall brute lite...I've had to make some modifications to quiet it in transport and to make it a tad bit user friendly...But I love it without a doubt and will be using it for many years to come..its super lite an super comfy..My 12 yr. old OL' Man is on the shelf...


----------



## scjwvj (Feb 10, 2005)

Give me the API Grand Slam anyday, I've tried and owned a bunch, this is by far my favorite.


----------



## cradicioni (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't go back and read all posts, but this may have been covered - I really like the older ol/man visions. May be a little heavy, but I feel really safe in them.


----------



## cmorsch (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been using the summit titan, its a good stand but the bars seem to get in my way while shooting my bow. Its also a bit large to carry through thick brush if you hunt in those types of places. I will most likely be replacing it with the lone wolf sit and climb wide for archery, and just keep it for gun hunting and as a backup.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think you will find a better climber then the API open bow grand slam. It really grips and is rock solid and seems to accommodate (stay level) change of tree diameter as one goes up.
It is also very comfortable. But it is heavey.


----------



## Elite One (Feb 1, 2009)

I won't look at another Ol Man after buying a Summit Viper. As far as comfort, ther is no comparison.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

question... 
because I have a hard time bending way down, which climbers 'self leveling system' is best? (in your opinion.. and why?) 
please PM any thoughts so I don't forget where I asked the question.. thanks


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

I love my Timbertall Climber but I have sent those dickheads emails about parts and they never responded back! So that really turns me off! But there stand is so light weight and user friendly... I replaced there seat with a Summit seat and it is just awesome! Dont buy the smallest lightest version buy one slightly larger for more room.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

http://timbertalloutfitters.com/treestands.asp
i got mine for free from a semi good friend of mine with a hss vest! Yes Free! He wanted a Summit Viper Stand for some reason really bad and bought one. The open shot model which he seems to really like. Now I love my climber but these people do not respond to my emails! I think they are just hicks that make a great stand but dont know about customer service! 

http://timbertalloutfitters.com/prod_display.asp?1
*http://timbertalloutfitters.com/display_item.asp?1001 this is the one I own and it is super duper light weight! 12.5 lbs but it get tight especially if your a bigger guy! I am 200lbs and 5'9 I wish I had the next size or two up in model!*


http://timbertalloutfitters.com/display_item.asp?1003 size up from mine... a few inches will make a big difference! trust me! 14.5 lbs

http://timbertalloutfitters.com/display_item.asp?1004 - buy this one if you can afford it! largest or larger model! 17 lbs

Anyway I got for free there smallest model which is nice because I can travel lightly from spot to spot but I do wish I had the larger model! The one I have get real tight especially when wearing heavy clothing. Like winter bow or gun season! I do highly recomend buying this stand and replacing it imediatly with the Summit Seat for like $50. The Summit seat installed on this stand is so damn comfortable I can sit all day and not want to get down! 

NOTE: I can easily adjust it and tighten it to the tree on my way up or on my way down! It has a knob you turn that tightens the cable to the tree or losens it. Its just awesome! Buy one now and customize it! I plan to rubber coat the entire stand or take it to a shop that does that bed linner spray coating. I have a friend who owns a shop... this will reduce the sounds when you clang the stand, etc.

NOTE: I used pipe insulation and covered the pipe insulation with duct tape. *This way I am not resting my arms on a cold stand and its much more quite! Highly recommend doing this to any stand you buy!*

*I know everyone loves their Summit and Lone Wolf but these climbers are awesome!*


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit for comfort, i like the lone wolf but can't sit all day in it, Summit has new swithblade and it folds up flatter,


----------



## abianca99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Treewalker for me!


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Lone Wolf sit & climb for me. Light, silent and packs flat.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

I just strap to squirrels to my feet grab 2 others and scamper up a tree and sit on a limb. 

Did you really expect to get a different answer than the last 100 posters asking the same question got?

Said it before the "best" climber doesn't come as a set, pick the base you want and pick the top you want, sell the left overs.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

nodog said:


> I just strap to squirrels to my feet grab 2 others and scamper up a tree and sit on a limb.
> 
> Did you really expect to get a different answer than the last 100 posters asking the same question got?
> 
> Said it before the "best" climber doesn't come as a set, pick the base you want and pick the top you want, sell the left overs.


although I agree, it's good to read 'why' people like their stand v's the other one. Opinions don't change the way the earth revolves around the sun.. but might change some 'thing' you like better about one over the other


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

Summit Goliath is my Favorite. Very confortable.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Summit all the way .


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the Gorilla Greyback climber.

Setting it up is easy and it automatically adjusts to changes in diameter of the tree as you go up.

I comes with a very comfortable seat and has gear bags on either side of the seat section which makes it nice if you have treestand specific gear with you.

I have found it very easy to get it to level out as you get to your hunting height, I had to practice with it awhile to get the hang of it, but once I did it is second nature to set it correctly at the bottom of the tree.

At 27 lbs and using the backpack type straps, I hardly notice it when hiking long distances into public land to a selected stand location.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I always thought Baker was the best ever made! When I bought mine years ago it came with discount coupons for caskets and wheel chairs. It also came with "free" life insurance information and lawyer info to make your will.

No, just kidding... I would stick with Summit, but I have no experience with the TreeWalker.


----------



## Bawana (Mar 18, 2003)

I really like that lab coat guy! Sticking with my Summit Viper.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I as some have already said--tried a bunch of different ones. I like my Summit stands.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried the summit, I thought it was bulky and loud. The seat though was very comfortable.

I switched to the lonewolf alpha climber, Much better stand and very quiet.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

I am 5'11' and weigh 260 lbs I have a Equalizer and LOVE it. I have had it for 3 years with no problems...I love that I can level it anytime I'm on the tree. Easy to carry it. Do an internet search for it....I bought mine direct from the company because their were no local dealers. The only thing I dont like ( and this is an isusse I have with many things in the archery business) is that it has parts/item built not in the USA.


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Stay away from all Summit climbers they are junk. Lone Wolf sit and climb is the easiest and lightest climber I have used. It also lays flat and packs very easy


----------



## Whitetail305 (Jan 30, 2011)

By far the Lone Wolf sit and climb


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Lone Wolf Hand Climber by far. Open seat, silent tree belt hook up, packs flat, and easy to use.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

I owned a Baker (YIKES),2 loggys, a tree Lounge, a Lone Wolf sit & climb, and an Equalizer. Hands down the equalizer is the most comfortable stand I have used.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive got the Summit Titan. Its big, but Im a big guy. I love it, solid and quite, and comfortable. A trifecta in my mind


----------



## Bawana (Mar 18, 2003)

obeRON said:


> Stay away from all Summit climbers they are junk. Lone Wolf sit and climb is the easiest and lightest climber I have used. It also lays flat and packs very easy


Care to explain that.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bawana said:


> Care to explain that.


I think what he's trying to say is the welds are sloppy
they are noisy as hell
bulky stand
coating peels off if you use it alot..
they are by far just OK not the best in anyway.
Oh yea the cable coatings dont last either..


----------



## bpwhuntingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

*treestand*

cougar claws are awesome


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

LW Sit n Climb


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Bawana said:


> Care to explain that.


The system they use to attach to the tree and climb sucks. I have had them slip many time at heights that are very dangerous. I have riden this stand to the ground from 15' up. Pretty scary! The coating on the cables isn't very durable and tears very easily. The welds suck and I have witnessed them breaking on more than one occassion. The seating system is awful and doesn't stay in place and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

In the market for a new one this year. Have always used Summits and will wait to see the new line of stands for 2011. Leaning towards a Treewalker or Cougar Claw though.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

TreeWalker,, LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## drill-bit (Jan 2, 2011)

equalizer is by far the best climbing stand on the market. if you can get your hands on one you will see what i mean. just to get you thinking out of the box a little you might try to get a lone wolf alpha and some climbing sticks they are just as fast as a climber and if you need to get out of the tree to use the bathroom you dont have to climb down. and you can just leave your stand and take the two bottom sticks down and no one will take it.


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

another vote for the equalizer! It's quiet installing, and climbing up the tree, the welds are second to none, and the leveling feature is awesome!


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

obeRON said:


> The system they use to attach to the tree and climb sucks. I have had them slip many time at heights that are very dangerous. I have riden this stand to the ground from 15' up. Pretty scary! The coating on the cables isn't very durable and tears very easily. The welds suck and I have witnessed them breaking on more than one occassion. The seating system is awful and doesn't stay in place and it's uncomfortable.


THERE IS NO WAY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SUMMIT CLIMBER.46 yrs using climbers.the summits are best on comfort, service is great.price is great on one .seats are so good people are putting them on other stands.


----------



## jakee (Nov 11, 2010)

sproulman said:


> THERE IS NO WAY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SUMMIT CLIMBER.46 yrs using climbers.the summits are best on comfort, service is great.price is great on one .seats are so good people are putting them on other stands.


one is sitting on my lone wolf as I type this, you sir, I agree, not exactly my cup of tea as far as a perfect stand for me, and for my needs. BUT, the seat is by far better then any other IMO


----------



## Megarack (Feb 13, 2011)

Treewalker! Super comfy, roomy, grips the tree like a vise, climbs larger diameter tree's than all the rest, can hunt both facing the tree or back against the tree...and made TOTALLY in America !


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Lone Wolf Sit n Climb. It literally folds up as flat as a pizza box, is rock solid in the tree, and is as quiet a stand as you will find. Comfort and price are it's shortcomings but I've set up on a tree well within 100 yards of bedded or feeding deer and not had them spook. I can sacrifice a little comfort in exchange for the stealthy setup this stand affords. Padded backpack straps should be standard on this stand for what you pay but they are not. And the integrated bow holder in the stand platform is essentially useless for any parallel limb bow......and you have to bow extra for the rubber grommet that goes in that bow holder.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Summit is all I use any more. I have 3 Summit Climbers, a Viper SS, The Goliath, and the Switchblade edge. The Switchblade folds up flat. It is light enough, and quiet enough for long trips into and out of the woods. It is also extremely comfortable, just like all the Summit climbers, and affordable. Nothing about them that I don't like.


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

API Grandslam, most comfy one going, IMO.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

SWEETC6 said:


> Treewalker !!!


Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

You can get newer...but I don't think you can get a more comfortable or easier to use tree stand. I think an upgrade in each of those criteria is going to be tought to do...but good luck.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

I own Summit Viper, Loan Wolf sit and climb, Millennium, and Timbertall.......I will only use timbertall from now on.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

You have to keeps your eyes open for the updated info on Equalizer.. this summer I think.. but it will be worth the wait


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I've had the following:

Sit and Climb, Summit Viper, API (forget the model).

Summit was comfortable but the cables are a bit annoying, the S&C just seemed to wimpy for my likings, the API has teeth that bites into the tree, the chains are easier IMO, it sits the same as the Summit, it has a strap to lock the top portion to the tree, all in all API is what I stuck with...


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Go to google and type in the name of the stands...


----------



## Spearfishunt (Nov 12, 2012)

deerheaven said:


> Cougar Claw treestands
> with leveling:feature
> With Cougar Claw's new system, hunters can, using pins, put their leveling cable into one hole at the bottom of the tree, then slide the cable to another hole, tightening it, any time during their climb. A second pin serves to make the stand even more secure and allows the cable to be adjusted to a tighter setting if necessary.
> MADE IN USA also :shade:


I concur. I just bought two Cougar Claw Bubba stands. I had an accident involving a treestands many years ago and I'm just plain skittish when it comes to treestand hunting. But its a necessary evil sometimes I know. I need a substantial stand to make me feel safer while Im up there. I've owned a cougar claw every since they were in business and the two bubbas are a major upgrade for me. I love these new stands. Huge platforms which make me feel more at ease up in the tree. Even though it is a "bigger stand", it is VERY lightweight. Very easy, very quiet to set up. Love the leveling system. Seat adjustments allow you to set the seat to whatever position is comfortable for you. Foot rest is included and the thing is so comfortable I almost fell asleep in it the other day.That is saying something coming from me b/c I'm usually not relaxed enough for that. I know this is a review on climbers but dont forget to use a quality harness please. Stay safe and good luck hunting.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

This is my favorite thing about the Summit Open Shot, packing and unpacking with the bottom section on the tree


----------



## Jimrice67 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on a tight budget so is the big game cobalt and the marksman aluminum safe climbers for the money?


----------



## Bowdog7318 (Dec 20, 2014)

Have had an equalizer for 4 years....... the leveling feature alone dusts all other. It is light, quiet, easy to set up and rock solid on any tree.


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

How about Hawk climbers? I had a LW and loved it except the band is flimsy and gets hung up. The Summits are nice but suck for packing them in...


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

How about X-Stands????????????? Love my Viper, just so comfy, but alittle heavy


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I've got API Shoot'n Star, Summit Open Front, Summit with bar around the front, Summit Open Shot, Equalizer, Lone Wolf Hand Climber and XOP Hand Climber. I like the Lone Wolf Hand Climber best..then the XOP Hand Climber....seldom use the others even though they are all chained to bottom of trees in the areas I hunt.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Put a hazmore mesh seat on you lone wolf


----------



## antoinebower (Feb 20, 2015)

Lone Wolf and Summit, in that order. But if you're low on cash, there are cheaper options with good performance. However you'll most likely end up buying a higher-end one after a while, so you may think of saving a little and getting a better and more comfy one in the first place. Here's a recent page that sums up the various top models nicely: http://www.rangermade.us/best-hunting-tree-stand/best-climbing-tree-stand/


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

http://olmanoutdoors.com/the-drone.html if your not packing it in to far. Long walk in LW sit n climb


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I will use this opportunity to bash summit and there customer service. Had a specialist snap in half in early January, broke just behind the welds on the platform.My guess is the tempature of the weld weakened the metal and it snapped 20 ft. up a tree.I had just started to climb down and rode it out to the sharrapnel hit the ground, felt lu my not to be hurt to bad.Called customer service, sent the pictures they requested and still have not received a replacement.I have been told several times it would be shipped but as of yesterday they still had not shipped it.I have requested to speak to a manager several times and have got nothing ( no answer, no call back).I feel this is completely unacceptable and will never use anything bug my Lone Wolf again. For those Summit faithful on here, do an internet search, it happens way more than is acceptable when your life as you know it could be at stake.


----------



## kasey karson (Dec 27, 2007)

Cougar claw best stands I have ever used. The summit stays in the shed


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

I have hunted out of a summit but bought a LW S&C. Way more packable but as mentioned not as comfortable. I have it dolled out with Molle 2 straps & waist belt & hazmore mesh seat. If I was to do it again I would opt for the LW S&C wide. I bought an IWOM cold weather gear outfit and the regular one is too tight.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Treealker if you want to make noise, Lone Wolf if you want to hunt.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Summit Razor SS hands down. Has a bar you can use to climb and tuck it away once in stand. WAY more comfortable and quieter climbing than the viper. The straight bar makes it a little more awkward to climb with and in turn makes more noise. This is just my opinion.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

I just realized how old this thread is. I think My Summit Viper is very comfortable. Just don't use climbers much any more getting old. But my favorite was by a company named Northstarr. Bakers -you gotta be kidding me. I wouldn't give one away. They should all be destroyed.


----------

